# Hitech Miniatures Archdeacon Raphael



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hitech Miniatures have recently released this new miniature into their range, the Archdeacon Raphael - http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/86




































> *28mm Archdeacon Raphael
> 28SF036
> 20.00 EUR*
> 
> ...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

An awesome model! Can anyone say Pre-Heresy BA Captain!

Though i am disappointed by the lack of close ups of the Model on the website.

Alice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats my one complaint of Hitech minitures, they never give any close-ups of their models.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> An awesome model! Can anyone say Pre-Heresy BA Captain!
> 
> Though i am disappointed by the lack of close ups of the Model on the website.
> 
> Alice


that is an amazing model.

I zoomed in on the picture to the point that it takes up my whole screen. the resolution of it isn't great but I was able to see the details of the model pretty well. Give it a try if you haven't already.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks a hell of a lot like a Scibor sculpt to me, the pose, shoulder pads and gun.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it, and I agree with Norm that it is similar to Scibor in its aesthetic. However, since I really like Scibor's stuff that really isnt a problem for me


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like it too, it's a hell of a lot better than those Spartans they've been releasing lately.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant get excited about it, its yet another marine knock off with wings,very scibor,its all a bit old hat, i do wish these guys would use there talents for something other than trying to cash in on GW ideas that have been done to death, they can obviously sculpt so use it to create something original.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

yes its very scribor, and yes it's 40k esque - but that aside, the model does look great - and could well represent a familiar primarch!

it would make for a great diorama =)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the look of it. It could be a Blood Angel Captain in Termie armor, which would make the winds for show unfortunately. Somebody could use it as a mutated Chaos Termie Lord but the wings don't look right for that to me.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

green stuff some hair, and a few other minor adjustments, and i say you have youself sanguinius. He would be bigger than normal marines with the 28mm scale right?


----------

